# free hosting? put it in here



## Floyd (Jan 28, 2005)

I thought this thread should be created.  Anybody know a site free hosting site that allows flash?


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi Floyd, Flash is browser based, so i don't think there should be a problem hosting it anywhere. i could be wrong, i haven't played with flash for nearly 5 years, so  me if i am wrong!


----------



## photopoa (Feb 23, 2011)

An option I did for a year... on my mac..... open iweb... save it as a folder to your hardrive... put the folder in 'dropbox' (a free storage service online)... then go to "dottk" (a site that give free urls that end with .tk not .com, pretty cool actually).... there you have it a free site.... 

After a year I got sick of the slow speeds of iweb on my crappy internet connection out here (I live / work in Tanzania) so decided to finally bite the bullet and just buy a service. I researched it a bit and went with Zenfolio's pro option for $100 (if you use this code: HQ4-WJD-WHY    you save $10)... The service is really nice and easy if you are willing to pay $90 a year. Here's my site:
Http://photopoa.com
oh, and I kept that free .tk too so you can also write
Http://peterstanley.tk

Cheers
Peter


----------



## joicohenharoun (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah flash is really not hosting based.
that being said you can get hosting pretty cheap nowadays. though be warry of labels like "unlimitted" as those are just a gimmick.
If you don't get much traffic cheap might be fine, if you want more features such as custom domains, emails and so on, you can get away with around $5-8 a month.
My husband has been in that business for a while so if you have more questions I can always relay them.


----------

